# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  JSP  چیست

## amku2010

با درود
 یک معرفی از JSP و ویژگی های آن و اینکه برای شروع چه پیش نیاز هایی لازمه ( مثلا باید JAVA بلد باشیم )
با سپاس

----------


## mojtaba_apadana

با سلام 

JSP یک زبان تحت وب می باشه که از طرف شرکت SUN ارائه شده . اگر شما قبلا با جاوا کار کرده باشین مقدمه خوبی برای کار کردن با JSP دارین . یکی از مزیت های خوب این زبان اینه که با متون فارسی خوب برخورد می کنه . شما می تونید کدهای JSP رو در HTML قرار بدین البته قبل از هر دستور یک علامت در صد باید بزارین. در JSP یک عبارت servlet داریم به این معنی که کد های HTML رو داخل فایل JSP بنویسید.
همون طور که گفتین پیش نیاز JSP جاواست

موفق باشین

----------


## pars1376

ببخشد این تاپیک قدیمی رو دوباره باز میکنم
از jsp کجا میتونیم استفاده کنیم؟ منظورم نوع سروره. باید لینوکس باشه یا ویندوز یا...؟

در واقع همون کار php رو میکنه یا کلا متفاوته؟

----------


## Eclipsesazman

سلام
ببخشید من یه متد میخوام که لیست تمام کاربرام رو از دیتابیسم برگردونه و توی Jsp صداش بزنم و در یک لیست برگردونم ..
.روی لیست هم باید فور بزنم ..اگه میشه زود جواب بدین...ممنونم

----------


## amin1softco

> ببخشد این تاپیک قدیمی رو دوباره باز میکنم
> از jsp کجا میتونیم استفاده کنیم؟ منظورم نوع سروره. باید لینوکس باشه یا ویندوز یا...؟
> 
> در واقع همون کار php رو میکنه یا کلا متفاوته؟


jsp با جاواست و  شعار جاوا اینه که یک بار بنویس همه جا اجرا کن پس لینوکس و ویندوزش زیاد  فرقی نداره apache tomcatو glassfish وب سرور های jsp هستند





> سلام
> ببخشید من یه متد میخوام که لیست تمام کاربرام رو از دیتابیسم برگردونه و توی Jsp صداش بزنم و در یک لیست برگردونم ..
> .روی لیست هم باید فور بزنم ..اگه میشه زود جواب بدین...ممنونم


معمولا برای سایت از mysql به همراه jsp استفاده می شه که خوب یک سلکت بزنید بر می گردونه دیگه متد اختصاصی نداره 
http://www.roseindia.net/mysql/mysqldatabase.shtml

----------

